# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين >  >  رحلــــة أونـــــ لايـــن الكبـــــري ...

## Deimos

*خرمانين لي رحلة جــــــــــامدة بي خروفها ... وأهم حاجة تكون لامة ... يعني دايرين أكبر عدد من الأعضاء ...

رأيكم شنو ؟؟؟

الإقتراحات الزمان والمكان ...



تم إغلاق الموضوع .. 

لتأكيد الحضور الرجاء زيارة البوست أدناه :

مهم : رحلة أون لاين ( الجمعة 1\6 ) ، تأكيد الحضور ...
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*والله ماعندنا اي مانع ومتشوقين نلاقي حبائبنا في اولاين
بس نرجو مراعات ظروفنا في التحديد ياريت لو جمعه او سبت اشان نقدر نجي
                        	*

----------


## الرايقة

*تحياتنا
بس قبل ماتتحركوا ورونا الحيعمل اللحمة منو؟؟
*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الرايقة
					

تحياتنا
بس قبل ماتتحركوا ورونا الحيعمل اللحمة منو؟؟





عبد العزيز 24 و الشمشار انتي حترتاحي خالص ههههههههههههههه :cooking:
                        	*

----------


## الرايقة

*وانت حتعمل شنو
تاكل بس؟؟
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

والله ماعندنا اي مانع ومتشوقين نلاقي حبائبنا في اولاين
بس نرجو مراعات ظروفنا في التحديد ياريت لو جمعه او سبت اشان نقدر نجي




100%

جمعة أو سبت ...

الجمعة الجاية كيف ؟؟؟
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الرايقة
					

تحياتنا
بس قبل ماتتحركوا ورونا الحيعمل اللحمة منو؟؟



أنا غايتو ماعندي أي مشكلة المرة الفاتت عملتها وبعملها تاني ... :dan1:

مش شية ولا حاجة تاني ... أما اللحمة المقلبة والحاجات التانية دي ما بعرف ليها .. ده شغلكم إنتي والبرنسيسة ونونا وتينا وقنوان ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

عبد العزيز 24 و الشمشار انتي حترتاحي خالص ههههههههههههههه :cooking:



يازول أنا راضي المشكلة شنو ...

أها علي الطلاق غيري أنا والشمشار مافي زول حيعمل الشية ...

:SnipeR (320):
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الرايقة
					

وانت حتعمل شنو
تاكل بس؟؟



بابا يغسل العدة ... :krkr1: :krkr1: :krkr1:
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*وأنا بكسر التلج
                        	*

----------


## أحمد طه

*معكم بارواحنا والكشكولات باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## الرايقة

*يسعدني جدا ان اكون حضورا بينكم
بس اتمني ان يغسل عجبكو وحسكو العدة

*

----------


## wadalhaja

*تمام يا عزو معاكم
*

----------


## مرهف

*نفسي اكون معاكم لكن ما باليد حيلة
..
موفقين يارب
...

*

----------


## ابولين

*هبييييييييييييييييييي يا عزو انا بدفع قطتي بس حقي تنشفو  وتسحنو وتلرسلو لي ومعاة ابو غازبي  رمضان علي الابواب ولو كان معاة حبة ويكة 00هههههههه هاااااااااااي 00 رحلة موفقة يا صفوة ياريت لو اقدر اكون معاكم حتي اسعد بلفاء الاحبة صفوة اون لاين 000
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
سجلني رقم واحد ي عبد العزيز






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الرايقة
					

وانت حتعمل شنو
تاكل بس؟؟



عجبكو حيجيب الخروف ظااااتو:1 (49): :21:
                        	*

----------


## الرايقة

*تحياتي
وجمعة خير وبركة عليكم يا احباب
وطالما ان عجبكو حيجيب الخروف انا بعمل المرارة
اها يا عجبكو قصرت معاك
*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد عيساوي
					

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
سجلني رقم واحد ي عبد العزيز


عجبكو حيجيب الخروف ظااااتو:1 (49): :21:



معليش و الله الخروف بجيبوه الشغالين انا لسه طالب انت شغال و عزابي يعني قروشك راقدة ادفع بس يا بخيل ههههههههههههههههههههههههه 








 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الرايقة
					

تحياتي
وجمعة خير وبركة عليكم يا احباب
وطالما ان عجبكو حيجيب الخروف انا بعمل المرارة
اها يا عجبكو قصرت معاك




ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


خليكي كده بس 

تهي تهي قال مرارة قال :hellocv4:
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*حضووووووووووووووووور  رقم واحد 


*

----------


## عجبكو

*الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 5 ( الأعضاء 5 والزوار 0)
‏عجبكو, ‏أب ظرف, ‏امام اباتي, ‏jafaros+, ‏mai khaled


ميمي حتتبرع بي 3 خرفان و احد للشباب و واحد للشابات و واحد لناس الادارة تهي تهي
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الرايقة
					

تحياتي
وجمعة خير وبركة عليكم يا احباب
وطالما ان عجبكو حيجيب الخروف انا بعمل المرارة
اها يا عجبكو قصرت معاك





الرايقة ام فتفت ما بتعرفي ليها ولا شنو؟؟؟
*

----------


## الرايقة

*تحياتي امام
صباحك عافية
ام فتفت ما جوة المرارة
*

----------


## jafaros

*معاكم يا عزو بس انا معفي من الشيرنق
                        	*

----------


## الشمشار

*كبسسسسسسسسسسسسسسالشمشار لاخراج اللحوم بعد الكيلو بقي بي 30 جنيه اخير نخرج اللحوم من نخرج البرامجزيزو فيسرك كده ممكن هنايه تجي معانا هههههههههههه
لو جمعه معاكم اول زول سبت لا مابقدر 
*

----------


## الرايقة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة jafaros
					

معاكم يا عزو بس   انا معفي من الشيرنق



تحياتي
وصباحك عافية
اسباب الامتناع ولو كانت مقنعة انا بدفع ليك اشتراكك
 
*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الرايقة
					

تحياتي
وصباحك عافية
اسباب الامتناع ولو كانت مقنعة انا بدفع ليك اشتراكك
 






لا لا انا بدفع ليه انتي جيبي الخروف بس :mig001:
                        	*

----------


## الشمشار

*ادفعووووووووو لي انا ذاتي وكت فيها دفع 
عبد العزيز 24 
جهز اللحمه 
والشامبيون وانا علي ال :c030::c030:


امك شرطه المنبر كبست وكتمت كتمت كتمت 
*

----------


## الرايقة

*عجبكو
تحياتي يا رائع
خلاص بدينا في الحركات
الخروف عليك
وحسكو يضبح
وبعدين تلموا العدة تغسلوها
انا المرارة
البرنسيسة وينك وتعال ورينا حتعملي شنو
اما موكلي فياكل فقط خصوصا وانو جاي من رحلة طويلة
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

لا لا انا بدفع ليه انتي جيبي الخروف بس :mig001:




تتفعوا ليهو ليه دة ما بستاهل لانو امبارح اتغلب في الدافوري 







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الرايقة
					

تحياتي امام
صباحك عافية
ام فتفت ما جوة المرارة



المرارة دي مش كبدة نية وباقي الملحقات؟؟؟؟
وامفتفت دي بالدكوة والشطة الفلفلية وبقية البهارات 
هشششششششششششش اححححححححح
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الشمشار
					

كبسسسسسسسسسسسسسسالشمشار لاخراج اللحوم بعد الكيلو بقي بي 30 جنيه اخير نخرج اللحوم من نخرج البرامجزيزو فيسرك كده ممكن هنايه تجي معانا هههههههههههه
لو جمعه معاكم اول زول سبت لا مابقدر 



 خلاص جمعه وبالنسبه لي موضوع هنايا المابتخليك تمشي كان ماسقتها دي 
الموضوع محول لي عزو وصحبك كسلاوي هههههههه:ANSmile06:
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الرايقة
					


اما موكلي فياكل فقط خصوصا وانو جاي من رحلة طويلة



دي بس ماقدنا نفهمها من هسة بقت فيها جاي من رحلة طويلة وهناي طيب حسكو دة برضو ما جا من نفس الرحلة فرقت يعني؟؟؟
*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

خلاص جمعه وبالنسبه لي موضوع هنايا المابتخليك تمشي كان ماسقتها دي 
الموضوع محول لي عزو وصحبك كسلاوي هههههههه:ANSmile06:



كيف كيف كيف ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
مورتا 
اخير ليك اختي دربي انا السويتها في عجبكو لي هسي ما مرقت :bluegrab:
امممممممممممم 
عجبكو انا وانت علي مورتا والبادي دقس (ده مثلي براي )
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*ههههههههههههههه
ياشمشره اسي انا قلت شنو غلط عليك الله
وبعدين انت وعجبكو مابتتفقو هههههههه ها
                        	*

----------


## الرايقة

*نشوف النتيجة واجيك راجعة يا امام
*

----------


## hamdi73

*새롭고 깔끔해진 야후!뉴스 베타 - 서비스 안내세상 이슈에 대한 사람들의 생각 - 야후! K포스트보송보송 상쾌한 여름나기 가이드 - 특별기획야후!메신저앱,세계인과 무료화상통화 - 서비스 안내사진으로 삶을 공유하세요. - 야후!플리커
*

----------


## سيزر

*الفكرة والله ياريت تكون عشان نتعرف علي بعضنا نحن بنتلاقي عبر المنتدي فقط والاغلبية اسماءهم مستعارة
                        	*

----------


## سيزر

*انا معاكم
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*فوووووق

*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة hamdi73
					

새롭고 깔끔해진 야후!뉴스 베타 - 서비스 안내세상 이슈에 대한 사람들의 생각 - 야후! K포스트보송보송 상쾌한 여름나기 가이드 - 특별기획야후!메신저앱,세계인과 무료화상통화 - 서비스 안내사진으로 삶을 공유하세요. - 야후!플리커



تشرفونا ياحمدي إنت والوفد الأجنبي ...

بلغهم تحيات المنبر ...

كورنر :
نهيــــــــــــــو
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سيزر
					

انا معاكم




عشرة علي عشرة يا زعيـــــم ...

حجزنا ليك مكان في البرش ... جنب الشمشار ... بس ما وريتنا حتعمل شنو ... أقترح عليك الشطة بالدكوة ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سيزر
					

الفكرة والله ياريت تكون عشان نتعرف علي بعضنا نحن بنتلاقي عبر المنتدي فقط والاغلبية اسماءهم مستعارة



وده الهدف الرئيسي من الرحلة ... التقارب والتآلف والتعارف ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة jafaros
					

معاكم يا عزو بس انا معفي من الشيرنق



ما مشكلة بس تجيب لينا بطاقة طالب موثقة في وزارة التربية والتعليم ولو ماعندك تجيب خطاب من الجامعة موقع ومختوم بختم العميد وعمادة شؤون الطلاب ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الشمشار
					

ادفعووووووووو لي انا ذاتي وكت فيها دفع 
عبد العزيز 24 
جهز اللحمه 
والشامبيون وانا علي ال :c030::c030:


امك شرطه المنبر كبست وكتمت كتمت كتمت 



ال :c030: :c030: علي بحاري ما تكلف نفسك يا معاوية ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الرايقة
					

عجبكو
تحياتي يا رائع
خلاص بدينا في الحركات
الخروف عليك
وحسكو يضبح
وبعدين تلموا العدة تغسلوها
انا المرارة
البرنسيسة وينك وتعال ورينا حتعملي شنو
اما موكلي فياكل فقط خصوصا وانو جاي من رحلة طويلة



هههههههههههههااااااي مش عليك الله يا بتنا مفروض أربع إيدي وأقعد ...

حسكو كان بيضبح دي حالته ...

كورنر :
شوفوا ليكم زول يضبح وأنا بتم الباقي ...

*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

خلاص جمعه وبالنسبه لي موضوع هنايا المابتخليك تمشي كان ماسقتها دي 
الموضوع محول لي عزو وصحبك كسلاوي هههههههه:ANSmile06:



الظاهر إتفقنا علي الجمعة ... شكله أنسب زمن ...

كورنر :
أنا بره ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الرايقة
					

يسعدني جدا ان اكون حضورا بينكم
بس اتمني ان يغسل عجبكو وحسكو العدة




ونحن نتشرف بأن تكوني بيننا ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة wadalhaja
					

تمام يا عزو معاكم



100% يا ود الحاجة بس أوعك تنط ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

نفسي اكون معاكم لكن ما باليد حيلة
..
موفقين يارب
...










 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابولين
					

هبييييييييييييييييييي يا عزو انا بدفع قطتي بس حقي  تنشفو  وتسحنو وتلرسلو لي ومعاة ابو غازبي  رمضان علي الابواب ولو كان معاة  حبة ويكة 00هههههههه هاااااااااااي 00 رحلة موفقة يا صفوة ياريت لو اقدر  اكون معاكم حتي اسعد بلفاء الاحبة صفوة اون لاين 000





إنتو عندكم رحلة براكم أول ما تجوا السودان ...

كورنر :
يا أبو لين رأيك شنو نلف ليك الخروف في كيس ونرسله ليك بالدي إتش إل ... :1 (47):
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مايقومابي
					

وأنا بكسر التلج



هههههههههاي

إتفقنا أصلك متعود ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد عيساوي
					

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
سجلني رقم واحد ي عبد العزيز


عجبكو حيجيب الخروف ظااااتو:1 (49): :21:



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ...

تمام يا زعيــــم ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

حضووووووووووووووووور  رقم واحد 





أساسي قبل البرش والكراسي ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

دي بس ماقدنا نفهمها من هسة بقت فيها جاي من رحلة طويلة وهناي طيب حسكو دة برضو ما جا من نفس الرحلة فرقت يعني؟؟؟



إنت أطلع منها ... :n2fhdgh5sw2zfc5vn9k:n2fhdgh5sw2zfc5vn9k:n2fhdgh5s  w2zfc5vn9k
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*ما دايرين صور حفاظاً على مشاعرنا نحن المغتربين
*

----------


## الرايقة

*تحياتي
اتمني ان يتم الاستعداد مبكرا والترتيب وان تكون لجنة تقوم بالعمل وتوزيع المهام
والاشتراكات لازم لازم لازم تجمع من بدري من كل الاعضاء
ودمتم احلي
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الرايقة
					

تحياتي
اتمني ان يتم الاستعداد مبكرا والترتيب وان تكون لجنة تقوم بالعمل وتوزيع المهام
والاشتراكات لازم لازم لازم تجمع من بدري من كل الاعضاء
ودمتم احلي



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
والله كلام من زول بعرف ادارة كويس :263:
اؤيد الاقتراح بكل ابعاده
بس دمتم احلي دي انا خاشي فيها 
ما اظن :21:
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*يا شباب تحياتى لكم جميعاً ..:cu::cu:
الجمعـــــــــــــــــــة قربت وما وريتونا الشيرنق كم وح يدفع لمنو ؟؟ ونتلاقى وين وكيف وح نمشى وين زاتو والتحرك الساعة كم ؟؟

ونجيب معانا الجكس بتاعنا ولا عزابة ساااااااااااااااااى يا عجبكو ...؟؟:hippy:


وفى طـــــــرب ولا لحمـــــــــــــة سااااااااااااى ؟؟؟:001:

ادونا التفاصيل سريع عشان الجمعة كبست ...:fgf1::fgf1::fgf1:
*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mido77
					

يا شباب تحياتى لكم جميعاً ..:cu::cu:
الجمعـــــــــــــــــــة قربت وما وريتونا الشيرنق كم وح يدفع لمنو ؟؟ ونتلاقى وين وكيف وح نمشى وين زاتو والتحرك الساعة كم ؟؟

ونجيب معانا الجكس بتاعنا ولا عزابة ساااااااااااااااااى يا عجبكو ...؟؟:hippy:


وفى طـــــــرب ولا لحمـــــــــــــة سااااااااااااى ؟؟؟:001:

ادونا التفاصيل سريع عشان الجمعة كبست ...:fgf1::fgf1::fgf1:




LIKE
LIKE
LIKE 
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*لكن هي ياتو جمعه في الجمع ياحبيبنا
                        	*

----------


## shdaad

*ميه ميه
*

----------


## الرايقة

*بقينا علي شنو عاوزين التفاصيل كلها
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*يا جماعة انا عندي مقترح للمكان ...................
مزرعة الباسقات كيييييف

*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

يا جماعة انا عندي مقترح للمكان ...................
مزرعة الباسقات كيييييف




أعتقد أنسب مكان توتي ... الرحلة الفاتت كانت في توتي .. بعدين داير تودينا آخر الدنيا مالك ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*تم إغلاق الموضوع .. لتأكيد الحضور الرجاء زيارة البوست أدناه :

مهم : رحلة أون لاين ( الجمعة 1\6 ) ، تأكيد الحضور ...

*

----------


## yassirali66

*اخواني احباب الزعيم
==========

جاءنا تكليف جديد لفارس لم نعرف عنه الا دماثة الخلق وكريم المعشر
عرفنا حبه للزعيم وعشقه اللامتناهي له..شاهدنا روعته في ردوده علي زملاءه
واهتمامه باخبار الزعيم 
انه 

عجبــــــــــــــــــكو

 في حبه للزعيم لا يجد الكلل ولا الملل الي قلبه طريقا...لذا كان هذا التكليف الرائع من الاداره ...واختيار احسب انه قد نال العلامه الكامله
حقيقه تمنيت ان اري عزو مشرفا عاما وقد تحقق الامر ولم تدعنا الاداره ان نكمل فرحتنا فاردفتنا بهذا الخبر المفرح الذي اثلج صدور جميع الصفوه...
ادمعت الاعين فرحا ياعجبكو فابت كردفان الا ان تشاركمم الفرحه بتكريمه لكم عبر منبر مريخاب اون لاين.....ستكون الفرحه فرحتين ان شاء الله لذا جمعنا بين رحلة اون لاين  وتكريم عجبكو الكردفاني داخل الرحله...كيف ؟...دي المفاجاه
الف الف مليون مبروك ياغالي...
*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

اخواني احباب الزعيم
==========

جاءنا تكليف جديد لفارس لم نعرف عنه الا دماثة الخلق وكريم المعشر
عرفنا حبه للزعيم وعشقه اللامتناهي له..شاهدنا روعته في ردوده علي زملاءه
واهتمامه باخبار الزعيم 
انه 

عجبــــــــــــــــــكو

 في حبه للزعيم لا يجد الكلل ولا الملل الي قلبه طريقا...لذا كان هذا التكليف الرائع من الاداره ...واختيار احسب انه قد نال العلامه الكامله
حقيقه تمنيت ان اري عزو مشرفا عاما وقد تحقق الامر ولم تدعنا الاداره ان نكمل فرحتنا فاردفتنا بهذا الخبر المفرح الذي اثلج صدور جميع الصفوه...
ادمعت الاعين فرحا ياعجبكو فابت كردفان الا ان تشاركمم الفرحه بتكريمه لكم عبر منبر مريخاب اون لاين.....ستكون الفرحه فرحتين ان شاء الله لذا جمعنا بين رحلة اون لاين  وتكريم عجبكو الكردفاني داخل الرحله...كيف ؟...دي المفاجاه
الف الف مليون مبروك ياغالي...





لك الشكر الجزيل العزيز ياسر لكن انا لست اهلا لهذا التكريم لاني لم اقدم ما يشفع لي التكريم لكن كلامك وسام علي صدري و حينما ياتي الوقت باذن الله سنوافق
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 2 ( الأعضاء 2 والزوار 0) 		 	 	 		 			‏حافظ النور, ‏africanu 
مشتافيييييييييين يا قلب
*

----------

